
Tech Giants, Gorging on AI Professors Is Bad for You - denzil_correa
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-01-07/tech-giants-gorging-on-ai-professors-is-bad-for-you
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
I personally hate using terms such as "poaching" or "gorging" to describe one
company offering more money to a worker at another company or university to
come work for them. You would think the professors/workers are being killed
for body parts or kidnapped and forced to work in sweatshops instead of
actually being paid more and being better off due to this transaction.

Underpaying people is not a right. Workers are free agents and if someone
offers them a better deal, then they are free to accept it. Paying workers
more is a good thing, not a bad thing.

------
trillic
Is it though? Top talent from schools will be more likely to leave after
undergrad to work in the Industry. Instead of student loans are terrible hours
they'll make loads of money and be able learn from these experts in the
industry instead of staying in Academia to get a PhD or Masters.

